# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Fatal error: Call to a member function fetch() on a non-object

## tonnebrre

salut tous le monde
depuis un bout de temps je cherche la solution de cette erreur mais sans resultat

dans ce code la fonction query retourne false et quant j'appele la methode fetch() l'erreur se suivante declanche : Fatal error: Call to a member function fetch() on a non-object

code php :


```

```

et merci d'avance

----------


## stealth35

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d11...e/#post6303832

----------


## tonnebrre

merci pour ta rponse.
je ferais plus attention la prochaine fois.
merci infiniment.

----------

